# South of France - CHOCCA - Whats our best Plan?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We have today arrived in the S.O.F after a great couple of weeks meandering down. We are at Gruissan Plage Aire and it is full (we had earlier been to Carcassone and the 100 place Aire was full also). Spoke to another English couple and they could'nt get on another aire 10 miles away that has 200 places. The campsite next to it was apparently full also.

Any suggestions as to our best plan of attack? Is it likely to be the same or worse if we head east towards St Tropez? Tonight we will be staying on the main road which ain't ideal but needs must.

CHEERS


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You could stay at Narbonne Plage Aire or the Aire at Narbonne town itself near to Carrefour. Or you could even stay in Carrefour Car Park. What about Sete where again you could park along the main road with many others.

Are you sure you want to go to St Tropez? It will be heaving and the traffic will be awful at this time of year. I've always found the campsites at Port Grimaud better than St Tropez. You can visit ST by ferry from PG. But unless you have a booking the campsites will be full and very expensive and you may not get in.

There are plenty of campsites just over the border from Gruissan in Spain at places such as Estartit and San Pere Pescador.


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Ian and Suzie,
I think situation will be worse further east near St.Trop. and there are fewer aires that way. If you really want to give it a go then could try St. Maxime aire, some may be put off by new 10€/night fee, but fear it will be overflowing. (Inland from there aire at Les Arcs should have spaces as a back up).
A better idea might be to head inland from where you are and have a look at some smaller, less popular aires like La Redorte, Lagresse or Fanjeaux. Either then decide to explore this area or stay on one or two of these until Sat am then drive back to Gruissan, as some vans will be leaving for home Friday/Saturday as they come to end of holiday.
Hope this helps; by the way how are you connecting to internet? We have yet to find a cost effective way in France other than wi-fi from places like Mac Dos.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I assume you have a life threatening disease that can only be cured in St Tropez otherwise you wouldn't be going there at all at any time of year and certainly not in August.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

St Trop? Even toplessness is now _de trop _there!


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi 

Going to this area next week for 3 or so weeks. No previous experience of this part of France so this could be us. I had thought about this before reading your post. 

Looking at the Aires book, POI from Camping Car and the map on this site there is plenty of Aires that are not town based along the coast roads both North and South of your location. There also seems to be enough places to wild camp looking on Google earth. 

I would (my contigency plan if I have not found anywhere by early afternoon ifon the move) hug the coast and look for a place out of town. Not sure how dependant you are for services but it is prob your best bet. 

Happy to send some GPS coordinates if you don't have the info to hand. These would be without any knowledge though, I will be taking the same chance next week (the joys of the motorhome. 

I would be interested in your experience in this region for obvious reasons

Regards

Dick


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree St T will also be choca. I would head towards St Maries de la Mare - therethree aires there in addition to campsites and one runs for miles along the beach so unlikely to be full. The places near the town will be full but there will be room and if the weather is fine its a lovely place to be Lots to see and do


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Vennwood said:


> I agree St T will also be choca. I would head towards St Maries de la Mare - therethree aires there in addition to campsites and one runs for miles along the beach so unlikely to be full. The places near the town will be full but there will be room and if the weather is fine its a lovely place to be Lots to see and do


Vino collapso in spades.

Wups


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Le Tropez*

St. Tropez:

I did warn you!

However, you should get in at a campsite near St. Tropez (Grimaud)

You will get on the Aire at Cavaliere, will put money on it.

Grimaud/St. Pons Les Mures

Try www.lesnaiadies.co.uk Telephone: Tel: +33 (0)4.94.55.67.80 Ask for Jenny or Peggy.

Camping Des Mures Tel : 04 94 56 16 97 Ask for Andy

LAST RESORT If you do get stuck, very stuck try Camping A La Ferme Gassin. Coming from Grimaud away from Ste. Maxine you come to a large roundabout (the Casino Supermarket Roundabout) Take the exit marked "La Croix Valmer, I think it is the 3rd exit.

After 100 or so yards, You will come to a Huge Umberella Pine in the middle of the road. Just to your right there is a Farm. They always have space.

If you get stuck, send me a PM and I will have a ring around for you.

Bear in Mind Bastille day was 14th July and the French will start to drift away now, slowly leaving room for those not tied to August and the Retired.

Away from the Med, our Window cleaner took his Dogs to Blackpool for the day and at tea time Friday last, it was deserted!. Maybe everyone is down there!?

Bon Vacances

Trev


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

MANY THANKS for all the replies and the info contained. Think we are going to meander round towards Agde / Sete tomorrow and see what comes of it (and that St Maries de la Mare is a deffo possibility - is that the place with the Flamingos?).

We also have the camping cars dvd with us so will take a look at that as another option.

Regarding the internet connection, we are using an Orange Mobicart on the Internet Max Deal. If you do a search on here for it you will find a very informative post. Apologies if im not making much sense - but im as drunk as a lord.

CHEERS


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Serious Mozzies in the Camargue - Batten down all available hatches before you arrive 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't be sorry about the drink it is what holidays are for. Would be really gratefull for an update on Sete particulary the parking by the beach running south out of town. Really like the look of this as do my two boys (and no humping beach gear miles!!) Enjoy.

Regards

Dick


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> (and that St Maries de la Mare is a deffo possibility - is that the place with the Flamingos?).
> 
> CHEERS


Hundreds if not thousands of Flamingos. The famous Camargue horses and a real nice town with reasonably priced restaurants/shops etc. Good for bike rides and if you ride horses there are dozens of riding schools


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'd agree about the Ste Maries de la Mare aire. Being August its still going to be very busy but go past the main overnight parking area, through the boulders and you can then continue along the track for several Kms adjacent to the sea. You should find a slot there  

Have a good one and have another beer and/or wine for me :wink: 

Pete


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Dick1234 said:


> Don't be sorry about the drink it is what holidays are for. Would be really gratefull for an update on Sete particulary the parking by the beach running south out of town. Really like the look of this as do my two boys (and no humping beach gear miles!!) Enjoy.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dick


I'd be interested on your views of the Sete beach. We were there in March and it was seriously erroded from last year. There must be only half of the space there was when we first visited there. Might find it a tad noisy at night with the traffic

May be ok re mossies as the season doesn't really start until the end of Aug early Sept - still it doesn't hurt to be prepared though we never found it a problem. If you go to St Maries then get some pictures of the giant dragonfly's - awesome


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I will thank all the posts tomorrow - I am struggling bigtime rightnow with a) intermittent internet connection b) keyboard the size of a casio calculator and c) drink.

Trev, THANKS for the post and offer of help, greatly appreciated. I have copied all the information in this post to wordpad so I can view it offline.

CHEERS


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mossies*



Vennwood said:


> Dick1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be sorry about the drink it is what holidays are for. Would be really gratefull for an update on Sete particulary the parking by the beach running south out of town. Really like the look of this as do my two boys (and no humping beach gear miles!!) Enjoy.
> ...


Season, when is the season?

This was my hand in Late June/Early July

Got bit on my had by 2 mozzies and then I think a Horsefly stuck the boot in. Could not clench my fist for a week.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will thank all the posts tomorrow - I am struggling bigtime rightnow with a) intermittent internet connection b) keyboard the size of a casio calculator and c) drink.
> 
> ...


And despite the connection and keyboard issues, you managed a thanks.

No worries, let me know if you get stuck.

It will get Quieter from 1st September ( A great time to visit) and will eventually go back to normal daily life from 1st November.

You can see here how busy the sea is!

Click Historique and then try around 4pm

No wonder the sea is warmer in September, not sure if it is the summer sun or other things that warm it!

Seaside Webcam Cote D'Azur

Thanks,
Trev.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Have you tried the large "Aire" which is outside Camping le Brise at St Maries De Mer? (you need to check in at Camping Le Brise)

Failing that I'd meander back Northwards :wink:


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

sat in beach carpark in St Cyprien its very busy down here, were staying on the superb Aire at Latour Bas Elne.

We had a cpl of nights on the st maria Aire and myself and SWMBO gained nearly 40 mozzie bites between us, the place also stinks like a sulpher factory when the wind blows over the marsh towards the sea.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

St Marie de la Mer is a very pretty place but is probably the mossie capital of the world. For that reason I would not go there again as wife is horrendously allergic to them. Mossies, though a problem in Sete, are fine as long as you stay along the beach. There is a campsite on the coast road but that is renowned for mossies which bite day and night.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

We were there in June (Stes Marie) and couldn't find a Mossie anywhere!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

mickyc said:


> sat in beach carpark in St Cyprien its very busy down here, were staying on the superb Aire at Latour Bas Elne.
> 
> We had a cpl of nights on the st maria Aire and myself and SWMBO gained nearly 40 mozzie bites between us, the place also stinks like a sulpher factory when the wind blows over the marsh towards the sea.


Hi,

I don't know if it's the same St Cyprien. But we stayed there a couple of days ago whilst visiting the Dordogne for a days Canoeing.

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

gelathae said:


> St Marie de la Mer is a very pretty place but is probably the mossie capital of the world. For that reason I would not go there again as wife is horrendously allergic to them. Mossies, though a problem in Sete, are fine as long as you stay along the beach. There is a campsite on the coast road but that is renowned for mossies which bite day and night.


I think we have just past the Campsite (Castellas ???). We have found a spot on the beach road at Sete, believe me it wasn't easy. Had to drive about a mile or so down the road before catching a "departee" and slotting in his space. Absolutely gorgeous place with a superb beach. Been here since about 10 am and im sweating like a pregnant Nun. It's 33 degrees even this early.

I will let you know if we get any sleep in a later post.

THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE FOR THE HELP / ADVICE / INFO - ALWAYS GREATLY RECEIVED.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Availability*

Hello,

I have been in-touch with Naiades.

There is limited availability for camping at www.lesnaiades.co.uk Grimaud up-to 19th August. Plenty of availability from 19th August. I would imagine it will be the same around all the sites in the area.

If you want to book, call the campsite direct and ask for Jenny, Peggy. Hana or Oliver.

We shall be there early Spetember, say hello if any of you are passing.

Trev.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Just a quick bit of info re Sete. We did sleep the first night, it was broken sleep due to the traffic and I was never fully happy with the thought of someone careering off the road and into the back of us. So we found a parking spot near the start of the beach (opposite the castellas campsite opening) and headed for there on a night, leaving early for a spot along the beach.

The beach itself is fabulous, I just didn't fancy sleeping there.

We are now on the aire just off the seafront at Cavaliere (THANKS Trev), it is a superb spot if a little pricey at 15e per night. We were originally told it was full but whilst "attempting" to squeeze a French Gentleman came over and told us we could have his spot in 30 mins. Think we will be having 2 or 3 nights here all the same - great location.

Had a bugger of a journey going via Marseille City Center (bloody sat navs) - got a right mouthfull for being in the wrong lane and taking my time squeezing under a 3.2m bridge. Stressfull to say the least.

CHILLING now with a Hooegarden. HAPPY DAYS.

CHEERS


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pricey*



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick bit of info re Sete. We did sleep the first night, it was broken sleep due to the traffic and I was never fully happy with the thought of someone careering off the road and into the back of us. So we found a parking spot near the start of the beach (opposite the castellas campsite opening) and headed for there on a night, leaving early for a spot along the beach.
> 
> ...


Hello!

Nice to hear from you. Yes it is a top spot, we love it. Though as you said, "pricey @ 15€ a night" Especially when you consider in a couple of weeks, you can stay on the beach at Grimaud for €15 a night including 2 adults and 10amp hook-up with ASCI. SidT and VicDicDoc are fond of this site at Des Mures.

Anyway back to you.....

Yes Marseille is a nightmare as are all those short tolls if you use the A52/A50. Used to be lots of Prostitutes along the roadside!.

I have been looking at the webcams and see the beach looks busy

Cavaliere Beach<<< Here

Watch out or the Weaver Fish esp if you swim late or if it is quiet there are lots.

If you like red / rose wine, try stopping off here.

Cave des Vignerons de Grimaud

36, Avenue Oliviers
83310 Grimaud
04 94 43 20 14â€Ž

Great wine co-operative 5 mins inland from Grimaud

You can take your own receptacle, bottle, 20litre container, tank! and they will fill it at low prices, like filling your car with petrol and prices around the same per litre! Or you can just buy it pre-bottled or "bag in box" (and the french say they don't like anglicisms!)

Will be there in just under 3 weeks at www.lesnaiades.co.uk

Enjoy the rest of your trip!

Trev


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*France Touring*

Hi all, just facinated with this post, as we can relate to a lot of the areas mentioned including the beach at Sete as we were there last year, thoughly enjoyed reading your adventures and hope you enjoy the remainder of your holiday. We are driving down to Sete 4/5th September and touring SOF for two weeks and cannot wait.

Thank you for the facinating insight.

Alan and Jean


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Don't bank on parking along the coast from Grimaud to Frejus, every space and car park either has height barriers or "No Camping-Cars" signs.
Cheers Sid


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Parking*



SidT said:


> Hi. Don't bank on parking along the coast from Grimaud to Frejus, every space and car park either has height barriers or "No Camping-Cars" signs.
> Cheers Sid


We don't need to in September Sid, we can park on the beach campsites day and night for a reasonable fee!

But as Fred Pontin used to say

"Book Early"


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev. I realise that but it looks as though others on here could be looking to park up along the coast.
When are you leaving Grimaud for home?
Cheers Sid


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Home*

Hello Sid,

My apologies for confusing the post and see you were warning about parking.

I always say I am home when in Grimaud!

I will send you a PM with the dates.

Trev.


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Are mosquitoes a proiblem around the Bezier/Montpelier region in September?
We were smothered during a recent trip to Scotland and dont want to go through all that again
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mozzies*



mgb said:


> Are mosquitoes a proiblem around the Bezier/Montpelier region in September?
> We were smothered during a recent trip to Scotland and dont want to go through all that again
> Happy wheels
> MGB


There tends to be more slightly inland or near river estuaries.

I remember once staying at a Campsite near la grande mot. We were in the Keycamp static when we heard these tapping noises on the side of the van, lots of tapping noises.

When we went outside, there were 1000's of Frogs covering every caravan we could see.

Trev


----------

